
Super-nice people may be more likely to betray you - nnain
http://mentalfloss.com/article/73406/super-nice-people-may-be-more-likely-betray-you
======
basicplus2
Or is it a case of Super Nice untrustworthy people more likely to catch you
out as you won't be expecting it?

the article seems to suggest that the title needs changing to someone suddenly
changing to being super nice should be taken as a warning.

~~~
nnain
Yup, I don't agree to such binary classifications either. Still, an
interesting/important thing to keep in mind.

(The comments on the article page are interesting.)

